# joomla editor jce   schriftart hinzufügen   wie ?



## silversurferes (29. November 2007)

hallo

hab da en kleines problem
folgendes:

ich betreibe eine seite die auf joomla gründet.   und ich benutze den jce editor. da ist auch alles schön und gut nur würde ich gerne noch andere schriftarten einbauen. ich kann da zwar zwischen ein paar schriftarten auswählen  aber das sind so billige standard schriftarten.   

jetzt mein problem    wie kann ich eine schriftart die ich als ttf datei habe   dort hinzufügen, damit ich damit auch tippen.

es gibt da en tut  wie man mit weft andere schriftarten einbindet nur kann das programm irgendwie nichts mit meiner seite anfangen und ich habs auch aufgegeben mit dem programm.

und so direkt geht das programm nicht auf mein problem ein

ich will dass mein joomla editor  eine neue schriftart hinzugefügt wird.   
vielleicht hat da einer schon das gelöst 

bin für jede hilfe dankbar....


----------



## Mark (29. November 2007)

Hi!

Weiß nicht, ob's eine elegante Möglichkeit ist, aber Du kannst Schriften unter:
mambots/editors/jce/jscripts/tiny_mce/themes/advanced/editor_template.js
hinter var nFonts='' hinzufügen...

Gleichzeitig haben Nicht-Standard-Fonts natürlich den Nachteil, daß sie kaum einer sehen kann ... muß der Client diesen Font ja auf'm Rechner haben...

Und: bitte achte bzgl. Deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf die Netiquette. Danke 

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## silversurferes (30. November 2007)

okay Danke erst mal

aber anscheinend gibt es laut dem Tutorial das ich hier gesehen (gelesen) habe doch ne Möglichkeit wie man das hinbekommt.   Ein solches Programm soll von Microsoft (Weft) sein. Man fügt dem Programm die f Datei rein und der wandelt die wiederum in eine andere um. Und diese kann man dann der Webseite im head Bereich zufügen. Soll anscheinend funktunieren genau um mein Prolem anscheinend zu lösen. (und zwar auch dann wenn der Webbesucher die Schriftart nicht hat.).


----------



## silversurferes (3. Dezember 2007)

weiss denn keiner ne elegantere Lösung?


----------

